# BOI - Has anyone still NOT received a single letter yet



## Duffer (6 Feb 2018)

Hi,

I’m so frustrated I’m pulling my hair out at this stage.

I still have not received a single letter from boi to even acknowledge that I am part of the investigation, nada zilch and zero so far.

I called their helpline about last summer and one kind lady told me I would or should be part of the investigation, however I’ve not heard a thing since, every time I call back I get the automatic human response of “investigation is still ongoing”

Has everyone heard back by now at least something from Bank of ireland ?

Or are their people still like me who are waiting on that first letter to come


----------



## maunie (6 Feb 2018)

Have you received any letter even confirming that they have your details and all cases are still being looked at. U should at least get that


----------



## Duffer (6 Feb 2018)

maunie said:


> Have you received any letter even confirming that they have your details and all cases are still being looked at. U should at least get that




No... not even than, it’s slightly worrying as I was told at one stage over the phone that my case would be included but not a thing since.

Getting nowhere on the phone either, I think it’s time o send a letter, do you think I would have to get a response then ?


----------



## maunie (7 Feb 2018)

Duffer said:


> No... not even than, it’s slightly worrying as I was told at one stage over the phone that my case would be included but not a thing since.
> 
> Getting nowhere on the phone either, I think it’s time o send a letter, do you think I would have to get a response then ?



Yes you prob should have written from the start 
They will reply to you but u may only get a standard reply but at least you know they are looking


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2018)

Duffer said:


> I called their helpline about last summer and one kind lady told me I would or should be part of the investigation,



Almost all cases were part of the investigation. That means virtually nothing. 

The only issue which matters is when you get a call or a letter telling you that you were impacted and that they are going to restore your tracker. 

Brendan


----------



## todo (7 Feb 2018)

Duffer, Yes send them a letter, you'll get a generic response which will quote some stuff from the central bank, but I'll bet they won't commit to saying that they will actually review your account.

The remainder of us need to keep pushing hard as the window is closing where we might get our trackers reinstated.

Can you give some details on your particular scenario as to how your tracker was removed?


----------



## Duffer (7 Feb 2018)

todo said:


> Duffer, Yes send them a letter, you'll get a generic response which will quote some stuff from the central bank, but I'll bet they won't commit to saying that they will actually review your account.
> 
> The remainder of us need to keep pushing hard as the window is closing where we might get our trackers reinstated.
> 
> Can you give some details on your particular scenario as to how your tracker was removed?



Hi,

Yes, slightly different situation for me though, we received an offer letter in 2010 which only had 3 options of fixing at that time and no mention of a tracker anywhere on the letter.
3 years later we were put back on to the tracker after central bank investigation etc, my gripe is that I was not offered the tracker at that time when I should have been as the rate in 2010 (and onwards) was a lot lower than what we had fixed for and we should have been put on to it at that point in 2010 or at least had the option.


----------



## Duffer (7 Feb 2018)

I was talking to them again today and the girl on the phone has sent an email to her manager asking for details of our account, she is also going to send out a letter (albeit the generic response).


----------



## TillyD (25 Mar 2018)

Hi Duffer, 

This is similar to us, we were on a fixed rate from 06 - 09 with the option to take on a tracker mortgage at the end of the fixed rate in 09. However, it was not offered to us in 09. In 2014, we were then offered a tracker mortgage back. At the time we were so happy to have it that we never asked any more questions. BOI never contacted us in relation to the years we should have been on a tracker, but we contacted them and they are now looking into it. We have received two letters, one stating that they received our letter requesting them to look into it and then another stating that they are correcting the failure and will be in touch in April. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Foxy007 (27 Mar 2018)

We are a very similar story and BOI are yet to confirm our mortgage is being examined after 6 months... despite calls, letters, and complaints.... and promises from them to update us and confirm our status.  Are you all ex ICS by chance as I am beginning to think some of our records are really lost and that is why? We had those letters too but I twigged that we should have been on it all along and asked for redress.  We got it....but apparently there is no record of it, how it was calculated and it being added to the balance. ...except on our own records where I fought for 20% of it to be given back to us directly. I asked for data twice and information was either held back or missing. Whether or not we see compensation is one thing but the fact that we are unable to get clarity about money that we paid in and they paid out is quite another.  Contracts mean that there are disclosure obligations on both sides. If there is a window for redress, reinstatement and compensation BOI are certainly making it impossible for some of us to meet it.


----------



## TillyD (27 Mar 2018)

Yes, we were ICS and then BOI. BOI only contacted us to reinstate our tracker mortgage. We contacted them this year to ask about the refund for the money paid while we were off the tracker rate.


----------



## Foxy007 (25 Apr 2018)

I wrote in a letter of complaint detailing the total absence of the data I specifically requested and got back standard response again. Does ‘looking into it’ mean that while they are investigating they are entitled to provide only information they want to provide? If anyone can confirm my next step is the Data Commissoner.


----------

